# awstats, Pfade in ISPConfig/Serverkonfiguration falsch (Suse)



## st2xo (25. Apr. 2013)

habe ein Problem, es werden keine awstats erstellt, die *.conf in /etc/awstats sind aber da und die Links auf die Logs sind auch alle ok.
In den AWStats-Einstellungen von ISPConfig stehen diese falschen Pfade:



> Konfig-Verz: /etc/awstats*
> Daten-Verz: /var/lib/awstats
> Script: /usr/lib/cgi-bin/awstats.pl
> Script: /usr/share/awstats/tools/awstats_buildstaticpages.pl


(* das ist korrekt)

Das Datenverz. könnte ich ja anpassen. Allerdings irritiert mich, das z.B.
 rpm -ql awstats für die beiden *.pl Skripte nur Verweise auf
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/examples/
zeigt. Oder sollen da tatsächlich die Links auf die examples rein?

Wie kann ich das Probem lösen? hat jemand einen Tipp?
Welche Pfade sollten oben rein?
Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus!!!


Hier ein (etwas verkürztes) rpm -ql awstats:


```
/etc/apache2/conf.d
/etc/apache2/conf.d/awstats.conf
/etc/awstats
/etc/awstats/awstats.smtp.conf
/etc/awstats/awstats.vsftp.conf
/etc/awstats/awstats.web.conf
/etc/cron.d/suse.de-awstats
/etc/logrotate.d/awstats
/srv/www/cgi-bin/awstats.pl
/srv/www/cgi-bin/classes
/usr/sbin/awstats-update
/usr/share/awstats
/usr/share/awstats/classes
/usr/share/awstats/classes/awgraphapplet.jar
/usr/share/awstats/css
/usr/share/awstats/css/awstats_bw.css
/usr/share/awstats/css/awstats_default.css
/usr/share/awstats/icon
/usr/share/awstats/js
/usr/share/awstats/js/awstats_misc_tracker.js
/usr/share/awstats/lang
/usr/share/awstats/lib
/usr/share/awstats/lib/blacklist.txt
/usr/share/awstats/lib/browsers.pm
/usr/share/awstats/lib/browsers_phone.pm
/usr/share/awstats/lib/domains.pm
/usr/share/awstats/lib/mime.pm
/usr/share/awstats/lib/operating_systems.pm
/usr/share/awstats/lib/referer_spam.pm
/usr/share/awstats/lib/robots.pm
/usr/share/awstats/lib/search_engines.pm
/usr/share/awstats/lib/status_http.pm
/usr/share/awstats/lib/status_smtp.pm
/usr/share/awstats/lib/worms.pm
/usr/share/awstats/plugins
/usr/share/awstats/plugins/clusterinfo.pm
/usr/share/awstats/plugins/decodeutfkeys.pm
/usr/share/awstats/plugins/export_to_csv.pm
/usr/share/awstats/plugins/geoip.pm
/usr/share/awstats/plugins/geoip_asn_maxmind.pm
/usr/share/awstats/plugins/geoip_city_maxmind.pm
/usr/share/awstats/plugins/geoip_isp_maxmind.pm
/usr/share/awstats/plugins/geoip_org_maxmind.pm
/usr/share/awstats/plugins/geoip_region_maxmind.pm
/usr/share/awstats/plugins/geoipfree.pm
/usr/share/awstats/plugins/graphapplet.pm
/usr/share/awstats/plugins/graphgooglechartapi.pm
/usr/share/awstats/plugins/hashfiles.pm
/usr/share/awstats/plugins/hostinfo.pm
/usr/share/awstats/plugins/ipv6.pm
/usr/share/awstats/plugins/rawlog.pm
/usr/share/awstats/plugins/timehires.pm
/usr/share/awstats/plugins/timezone.pm
/usr/share/awstats/plugins/tooltips.pm
/usr/share/awstats/plugins/urlalias.pm
/usr/share/awstats/plugins/userinfo.pm
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/README.SuSE
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/README.TXT
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/awstats.model.conf
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/LICENSE.TXT
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/awstats.pdf
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/awstats_benchmark.html
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/awstats_changelog.txt
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/awstats_compare.html
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/awstats_config.html
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/awstats_contrib.html
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/awstats_dev_plugins.html
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/awstats_dev_plugins_graphs.html
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/awstats_dev_plugins_hooks.html
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/awstats_dolibarr.html
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/awstats_extra.html
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/awstats_faq.html
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/awstats_glossary.html
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/awstats_license.html
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/awstats_security.html
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/awstats_setup.html
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/awstats_tools.html
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/awstats_upgrade.html
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/awstats_webmin.html
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/awstats_what.html
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/images
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/images/awstats.gif
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/images/awstats.ico
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/images/awstats.png
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/images/awstats_logo1.gif
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/images/awstats_logo1.png
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/images/awstats_logo2.gif
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/images/awstats_logo2.png
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/images/awstats_logo3.gif
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/images/awstats_logo3.png
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/images/awstats_logo4.gif
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/images/awstats_logo4.png
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/images/awstats_logo5.gif
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/images/awstats_logo5.png
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/images/awstats_logo6.png
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/images/license_chart.png
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/images/screen_shot_1.gif
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/images/screen_shot_1.jpg
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/images/screen_shot_1.png
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/images/screen_shot_2.png
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/images/screen_shot_3.png
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/images/screen_shot_4.png
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/images/screen_shot_5.png
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/images/screen_shot_large_1.jpg
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/images/screen_shot_large_2.jpg
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/images/screen_shot_large_3.jpg
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/images/screen_shot_large_4.jpg
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/images/screen_shot_large_5.jpg
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/images/star.png
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/index.html
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/pad_awstats.xml
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/scripts
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/scripts/lang-apollo.js
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/scripts/lang-css.js
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/scripts/lang-hs.js
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/scripts/lang-lisp.js
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/scripts/lang-lua.js
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/scripts/lang-ml.js
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/scripts/lang-proto.js
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/scripts/lang-sql.js
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/scripts/lang-vb.js
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/scripts/lang-wiki.js
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/scripts/prettify.css
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/scripts/prettify.js
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/docs/styles.css
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/examples
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/examples/awstats_buildstaticpages.pl
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/examples/awstats_configure.pl
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/examples/awstats_exportlib.pl
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/examples/awstats_updateall.pl
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/examples/example.pm
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/examples/geoip_generator.pl
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/examples/logresolvemerge.pl
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/examples/maillogconvert.pl
/usr/share/doc/packages/awstats/examples/urlaliasbuilder.pl
/usr/share/man/man8/awstats-update.8.gz
/var/cache/awstats
```


----------



## Till (25. Apr. 2013)

Es kann sein dass das opensuse paket die perl scripte nicht installiert und sie fdaher nur im doc Verzeichnis liegen. Du kannst entweder die Pfade in ispconfig anpassen oder die perl scripte kopieren.


----------



## st2xo (25. Apr. 2013)

was soll bei Datenverzeichnis rein?
z.B.

/srv/www/htdocs/awstats 
oder eher
/var/lib/awstats

und dann root.root, 775, oder?

Gracias!


----------



## Till (28. Apr. 2013)

Kann ich Dir für opensuse nicht sagen, ich denke aber /var/lib/awstats passt eher.


----------



## mare (29. Apr. 2013)

Unter OpenSuse wird awstats nicht komplett installiert.
Die Perlscript mußt du in ein Verzeichnis deiner Wahl kopieren (/usr/local/bin/) und dann die config im WebInterface anpassen.
Die richtigen Rechte für die Scripte sind 755.

Die Pfade für den Rest findest du in der /etc/apache2/conf.d/awstats.conf


*ACHTUNG:*
Je nachdem welche OpenSUSE Version du verwendest bleiben bei dem Erstellen der Auswertung die Bereiche Referer / Robots / OS usw. leer.
Das ist ein Problem des Perlinterpreters.

Abhilfe schafft hier folgende Anpassung in der awstats.pl


```
7820c7820
<       shift =~ /\(\?[-\w]*:(.*)\)/;
---
>       shift =~ /\(\?[-^\w]*:(.*)\)/;
```


----------

